# Question on Tesla Window Trim



## donmako (4 mo ago)

Recently purchased a used Model Y long range. Build Dec 2021. The window trim is black but the body color Metalic Blue shows through. Is this normal or is this a build issue?


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

A picture would help.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

AFAIK, window trim isn't ever painted the body color. It may just be reflections from the body. Try masking off the body with some white sheets of paper and see what happen.


----------



## donmako (4 mo ago)

Klaus-rf said:


> A picture would help.













Ed Woodrick said:


> AFAIK, window trim isn't ever painted the body color. It may just be reflections from the body. Try masking off the body with some white sheets of paper and see what happen.


Tried your suggestion, unchanged. Even with the windows open it’s the same.


----------



## shamelin (5 mo ago)

donmako said:


> View attachment 45006
> 
> 
> Tried your suggestion, unchanged. Even with the windows open it’s the same.


get some 303 Aerospace cleaner this will get the soap scum off of the trim.



Amazon.com


----------

